# Does Aptimil cause runny yellow poo ??



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Our little man has been on Aptimil since he was born, and his poo is now really runny mustard colour ??

I have read this is right for breastfed babies, and as Aptimil is meant to be the closest to breast feeding, could this be the reason.

He has also brought up a couple of his feeds over the last couple of days, seems to be quite unsettled by the end of the day.

Hate seeing him like this, bless him   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jo

Lovely to see you posting! 

Aptamil- does give babys yellow poo. So long as he isnt in pain thats fine.

Sickness- most babies do sick up some milk. So long as he is gaining weight and isnt projectile vomiting then he is doing fine.

I wonder if he has colic? http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Colic/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Try some tummy time with him- 2-5 minutes morning and afternoon. This can help to aid the digestion of milk.

Also, try lots of kangeroo care- skin to skin (lie him on your naked chest- he just needs to wear a nappy and cover his back with a blanket).

Keep him upright for 30 minutes after each feed.

If you havent already, try him on infacol with every feed.

Let me know how things go.

Jxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you Jeanette, we have put him on infacol since last night and he does seem happier, also we did tummy time and lots of skin to skin contact this morning, and I have to say he seems a lot better, and sleeping soundly as I type 

Thanks Jeanette , knew I would get an answer here 

x x x


----------

